# Sold my baby eagle II, in 40...Replaced with 96A1...oh...yeah!



## dadsturn (Aug 28, 2014)

Loved my BEII, but the 96A1 is a different animal all together. The additional weight, steel vs plastic. The slide is butter smooth. The trigger however is not cutting it in Sa. I have got to get the spring upgrade. DA I have no problem after the it goes past the initial trigger play. Other than the trigger, I am a believer.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

I traded my PX4 for 96a1. Are you planning to change sights?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

dadsturn said:


> Loved my BEII, but the 96A1 is a different animal all together. The additional weight, steel vs plastic. The slide is butter smooth. The trigger however is not cutting it in Sa. I have got to get the spring upgrade. DA I have no problem after the it goes past the initial trigger play. Other than the trigger, I am a believer.


The "D" spring won't do anything but lighten the trigger pull. It will do nothing for the take-up in SA. It's a Beretta. You need to become accustomed to the trigger and what you refer to as trigger play. Most if not all combat/self defense pistols in SA and striker fired pistols in DOA have take up before the break and for very good reason.

There is no handicap, but to the contrary benefit once you become accustomed to the trigger.


----------



## dadsturn (Aug 28, 2014)

i plan on changing the sights soon. but right now, I am going to concentrate on the grip being changed to a finger groove, and concentrating on handling. First time out with it, I really had too much coffee. lol

The recoil is very different than the BE. Also, I believe I will be going to the 165 gr. the ballistics are better then the 180.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Interesting. My 96 likes the 180s - better accuracy. Must be me.


----------

